# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  σχεδιο του vco 3 watt της smart kit

## FMTRIKALA

χρονια πολλα σε ολους.εχει κανεις το σχεδιο του vco 3 watt της smart kit??????????????????το χρειαζομε επιγοντος!!!!

----------


## minas1000

Δεν ξέρω αν το χρειάζεσαι ακόμα πάντως αυτό είναι.Στην έξοδο εχω βάλει αντί γιά το 2n3924, το 2sc1971 και βγάζει 6-7w πεντακάθαρα τσεκαρισμένο σε spectrum.Φυσικά ενα low pass στην έξοδο δεν του κάνει κακό.Για ρύθμιση ισχύος θα βάλεις ένα ποτενσιόμετρο κάτω απο 1ΚΩ  εν σειρά με την R14 προς τη γη.
Mε αλλαγή των πηνίων L1,L4,L7 πάει από 40~180mhz.

----------


## FMTRIKALA

δηλαδη βγαζεις το 2n3924 και βαζεις χωρις καμια αλλαγη το 2sc1971????η ταση τροφοδοσιας αλλαζει????κατι αλλο το συγκεκριμενο vco δουλευει καλα????????εχει καθολου ολισθηση?????

----------


## minas1000

Ακριβώς,στη θέση του 3924 βάζεις το 2sc1971.Το 3866 βγάζει περίπου 0.5w οπότε το οδηγεί άνετα.Το vco δουλέυει πολύ καλά και έχει καλή σταθερότητα.
Το κέλυφος του 1971 είναι ο εκπομπός οπότε βολεύει να βιδωθεί κατευθείαν σε ψύκτρα.
Τάση τροφοδοσίας είναι ίδια ομως καλύτερα μην βάλεις το 7812 γιατί λόγω της μεγαλύτερης ισχύος είναι στο όριο.Δώσε κατευθείαν 13.8v σταθεροποιημενα.
Χαιρετώ.

----------


## amiga

Vco είναι! Χωρίς pll με την ώρα θα τσουλάει λίγο!
Για καλύτερα αποτελέσματα πάντως σε θέμα σταθερότητας κόψε την χαλκόπιστα που δίνει +12V στον ταλαντωτή BR199 (πρίν την R7) και παρέμβαλε ανάμεσα ένα 78L09 ώστε να μην επηρεάζεται η τάση του από τα υπόλοιπα στάδια.
Λόγω της μικρότερης τάσης θα χρειαστεί να ανοίξεις ή να κλείσεις τις σπείρες του L1 για να πας 87-109

----------


## electron

Επίσης για τρανζίστορ εξόδου μπορείς να βάλεις και το 2Ν3553 το οποίο μπορείς να του δώσεις μέχρι και 25βολτ χωρίς να χρειαστεί να κάνεις κάποια αλλαγή στο κύκλωμα και να σου δώσει μέχρι και 8watts.Στην περίπτωση όμως αυτή θα χρειαστεί και καλύτερη ψύξη του τρανζίστορ.

----------


## minas1000

Φίλε electron το 2n3553 είναι 2.5w τρανσίστορ.Στα 8w νομίζω θ' ανατιναχτεί!!!!! Είναι και 28volto.
Επίσης ενα μεγάλο πρόβλημα που έχουν αυτά τα τρανσίστορ ειναι με την ψύξη.Τα ψυκτράκια τύπου αστεράκι,ακόμα και τα διπλά δεν φτάνουν με αποτέλεσμα όσο
και να τα γκαζώσεις για να βγάλουν κάτι παραπάνω μετά απο λίγη ωρα πεφτουν λόγω υπερθέρμανσης.Για παράδειγμα το 2n3924 ξεκινάει με 4.5w και μετά απο λίγο οσο ζεσταίνεται πέφτει στα 3w.
Το 2sc1971 είναι σε κέλυφος to-220(οπως ειναι το 7812 κ.τ.λ) και το κέλυφος είναι ο εκπομπός οπότε το βιδώνεις οπου θέλεις και ψύχεται καλά.Ασε που είναι και 6w στα κανονικά του και με παραπάνω οδήγηση και τάση 16v περνάει τα 10w άνετα.
Εγω χρειαζόμουνα 5-6w σταθερά να οδηγήσω ενα mosfet και γι' αυτό το έβαλα.
Οσο αφορά για την σταθέροτητα οπως λέει και ο φίλος amiga είναι ένα vco για να είναι απολύτως σταθερό θέλει κλείδωμα με pll. 



http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/data...5/2N3553.shtml
http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/data.../2SC1971.shtml

----------


## electron

Στα 25 με 28 βολτ όμως μην ξεχνάμε ότι ανεβαίνει και η οδηγηση του 2Ν3553 επομένως μπορει να φτάσει την ισχυς που προειπα.Το ότι ζεστένεται ειναι γεγονος γι αυτο και ειπα οτι θελει καλή ψυξη.Καποτε ότα δουλευα το συγκεκριμένο κυκλωμα έτσι,ειχα βάλει επιπλεον και ανεμισμό το 3553 και δουλευε ικανοποιητικά μέχρι και 3 ωρες συνεχους λειτοπυργίας

----------


## erasor

Πρόσφατα αγόρασα και κατασκευασα την συγκεκριμένη VCO , για έξοδο μέσα στην συσκευασία είχε το 2SC1947 που με μεγάλη μου έκπληξη διαπίστωσα πως φτάνει άνετα τα 8w χωρίς καμία μετατροπή. Εγώ το χρησιμοποιώ με PLL , είναι σταθερό και έχει τέλεια διαμόρφωση

----------


## FMTRIKALA

φιλε erasor μηπος ειναι ευκολο να σκα πλακετα του vco για να μην καθομε να την σχεδιαζω απο την αρχη.σκαναρε την αν ειναι και απο εκει και περα την φτιανω εγω

----------


## erasor

Πριν την κολλήσω την είχα σκανάρει.  :Laughing:   έιναι λίγο δύσκολο όμως να τιν αντιγράψεις. Προσπάθησέ το.

----------


## FMTRIKALA

καλησπερα.φιλε erasor να φαινονταν και οι φωτο......

----------


## erasor

τον Απρίλη του 2006 φαινονταν, τώρα  :Question:  της εκοψε η λογοκρισία  :Question:

----------


## erasor

Αντε αλλη μία

----------


## ALAMAN

Παιδιά πώς γίνεται να επεξεργαστώ το PCB να το κάνω κανονικό κατάλληλο για τυπωμένο??
Το έχει κανείς έτοιμο ?

Θα κάνω μια προσπάθεια με το photoshop πάντως...   :Very Happy:

----------


## ALAMAN

με το photoshop δεν κατάφερα τίποτα.
Το έκανα με το sprint-layout 5.0

Άν μπορεί κάποιος ας ελέγξει τις διαστάσεις του τυπωμένου με τις διαστάσεις της γνήσιας πλακέτας smart kit...  :Rolling Eyes: 
Πρέπει οι διαστάσεις να είναι ίδιες.

----------


## moutoulos

Σου επισυνάπτω το αρχείο, επεξεργασμένο, θα δείς τις διαφορές.
Όπως είναι αν το δώσεις για εκτύπωση βγαίνει.
Πρόσεξε εγώ στο πέρασα στην πάνω πλευρά (C1) της πλακέτας, το έκανα αυτό γιατί
εσύ αντέγραψες την κάτω πλευρά απο τη φωτό, χωρίς να την κάνεις mirror. Το αποτέλεσμα 
θα ήταν όταν θα εκτύπωνες το τυπωμένο σου και θα το κοιτούσες παράλληλα με την φωτό,
θα έβλεπες οτι αυτό που εκτύπωσες θα ήταν αντεστραμμένο σε σχέση με το original PCB.

Τέλος πάντων, δεν ξέρω αν σε βοήθησα ή σε μπέρδεψα, σημασία έχει οτι αυτό που σου 
επισυνάπτω (αν δεν το πειράξεις), είναι το σωστό   :Wink: .

Επίσης έκανα μικρότερα και κάποια PAD, γιατί αν τα άφηνες έτσι θα βραχυκυκλώναν.

Οι διαστάσεις απ'ότι βλέπω είναι 161x65mm.

----------


## jeik

erasor  ειπες  χωρις  καμια  μετατροπη  στην  τροφοδοσια  κλπ  βαζουμε  το  1971  και  ειμαστε  οκ ?????

Παιξτε  και  λιγο  με  τη  βαρικαπ   δοκιμαστε  και  αλλους  τυπους  ,  αξιζει  τον  κοπο.

Και  μια  μυστικη  λεπτομερεια  τουλαχιστον  για  το  συγκεκριμένο   vco ...... 
οσο  ανεβαινουν  τα  βολτ  στο  pll  για  να  ανεβασει  συχνοτητα   τοσο  μεγαλυτερο  ογκο  διαμορφωσης  βγαζει  
οποτε  αν  θελεις  να  βγεις  πχ  στους    88  εχει  χαμηλη  διαμορφωση  οσο   και  να  του  δινεις  , 
οποτε  βαζεις  και   εναν  πυκνωτη  παραλληλα  με  το  πηνιο  ταλαντωσης  (να  ανεβασει  χωρητικοτητα) για  να 
αναγκασεις  το  pll  να  δωσει  πχ  αντι  για  2  βολτ  6  και  η  διαμορφωση   γινεται  TURBO ,αν  βγεις  στους  108  εισαι  οκ  χωρις  πειραματα.

Δοκιμασμένο  !!!!!

----------


## ALAMAN

> Σου επισυνάπτω το αρχείο, επεξεργασμένο, θα δείς τις διαφορές.
> Όπως είναι αν το δώσεις για εκτύπωση βγαίνει.
> Πρόσεξε εγώ στο πέρασα στην πάνω πλευρά (C1) της πλακέτας, το έκανα αυτό γιατί
> εσύ αντέγραψες την κάτω πλευρά απο τη φωτό, χωρίς να την κάνεις mirror. Το αποτέλεσμα 
> θα ήταν όταν θα εκτύπωνες το τυπωμένο σου και θα το κοιτούσες παράλληλα με την φωτό,
> θα έβλεπες οτι αυτό που εκτύπωσες θα ήταν αντεστραμμένο σε σχέση με το original PCB.
> 
> Τέλος πάντων, δεν ξέρω αν σε βοήθησα ή σε μπέρδεψα, σημασία έχει οτι αυτό που σου 
> επισυνάπτω (αν δεν το πειράξεις), είναι το σωστό  .
> ...




Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις διορθώσεις. Όντως υπήρχαν κάποια προβλήματα με τα pads που δημιουργούσαν βραχυκυκλώματα...
Αυτό που λές με το mirror δεν το κατάλαβα, όπως και να έχει σε θερμοδιαφάνεια θα εκτυπωθεί οπότε μπορείς να το τοποθετήσεις όπως θέλεις πάνω 
στην πλακέτα.

Είμαι περίεργος να δώ τι ισχύ θα βγάλει με το 2SC1971!!!
Ένα απλό βατόμετρο για μέτρηση ισχύος πόσο κοστίζει περίπου?

----------


## moutoulos

> Αυτό που λές με το mirror δεν το κατάλαβα, όπως και να έχει σε θερμοδιαφάνεια θα εκτυπωθεί οπότε μπορείς να το τοποθετήσεις 
> όπως θέλεις πάνω στην πλακέτα.



Ναι όντως, εγώ όμως εννοούσα εαν το έδινες σε εργαστήριο PCB, εκεί θα είχε πρόβλημα   :Wink:  .

----------


## ALAMAN

Οι διαστάσεις τελικά είναι ίδιες με την πλακέτα του smart kit ?

----------


## ALAMAN

Παιδιά την πάνω επιφάνεια πρέπει να την εκτυπώσω?

----------


## ALAMAN

Απο την πάνω επιφάνεια αφήνω μόνο τα pads και Θα το τυπώσω αντίστροφα (invert)
εξάλου η πάνω επιφάνεια χρησιμέυει μόνο σε θωράκιση.

----------


## moutoulos

:Rolling Eyes:  Γιατί θα αφήσεις μόνο τα PAD, δεν το κατάλαβα. Θα την κάνεις Double Layers ?.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ε αφού η smart έχει κάνει την πλακέτα με δύο όψεις γιατί όχι και εμείς?  :Wink:  
Φυσικά απο πάνω θα περάσουμε 2-3 στρώσεις απο σπρέι πλαστικοποίησης πρίν κοληθούν τα εξαρτήματα.

Απο πάνω θα γίνει κάπως έτσι...

----------


## moutoulos

> Ε αφού η smart έχει κάνει την πλακέτα με δύο όψεις γιατί όχι και εμείς?



A δεν μου το είπες ...   :Rolling Eyes:  

Έτοιμη την έκανα ...   :Wink:  .

Με βάση το software βγαίνει αυτή ...

----------


## ALAMAN

τα pads απο πάνω γιατί μένουν???

----------


## ALAMAN

Τώρα πώς μπορούμε να βάλουμε και τα δύο τυπωμένα σε ένα αρχείο pdf ??   :Rolling Eyes: 

Αυτό που κάνουν τους χαλκούς της πλακέτας να φαίνονται μπλέ, πράσινοι, άλλες φορές κόκκινοι πώς γίνεται?
Και στα pads οπου γίνονται οι κολήσεις των εξαρτημάτων δεν υπάρχει ίχνος πλαστικοποίησης παρα μόνο καλάι.

Τώρα υπάρχει κανένας τρόπος να κάνουμε την μεταξοτυπία? Τα γράμματα για την τοποθέτηση εξαρτημάτων (R1, C1, L1 κτλ)
Αυτό το έχω πετύχει μόνο με μαρκαδόρο   :Laughing:

----------


## moutoulos

> Τώρα πώς μπορούμε να βάλουμε και τα δύο τυπωμένα σε ένα αρχείο pdf ??



Το ανέβασα εδώ.

----------


## ALAMAN

Είναι φυσιολογικό το μέγεθος? (100%)

----------


## moutoulos

> Αυτό που κάνουν τους χαλκούς της πλακέτας να φαίνονται μπλέ, πράσινοι, άλλες φορές κόκκινοι πώς γίνεται?
> Και στα pads οπου γίνονται οι κολήσεις των εξαρτημάτων δεν υπάρχει ίχνος πλαστικοποίησης παρα μόνο καλάι.
> Τώρα υπάρχει κανένας τρόπος να κάνουμε την μεταξοτυπία? Τα γράμματα για την τοποθέτηση εξαρτημάτων (R1, C1, L1 κτλ)
> Αυτό το έχω πετύχει μόνο με μαρκαδόρο



Πανεύκολο ..., πλάκα κάνω, θέλει μόνο απο software (όπως αυτό), και όπου το παραγγείλεις να τους το πείς. Αν το 
υποστηρίζουν, default είναι το πράσινο, στα έξτρα χρώματα πάει άλλη χρέωση.

Το silkscreen ..., θα κάτσεις και θα γράψεις (τοποθετήσεις) μόνος σου τα εξαρτήματα, οπότε στην εκτύπωση
απο ειδικό ..., θα βγούν μόνα τους   :Wink:  .

----------


## moutoulos

> Είναι φυσιολογικό το μέγεθος? (100%)



Οχι δεν το έχω βάλει σαν μέγεθος ...

----------


## ALAMAN

Το εκτυπώνω απευθείας όπως είναι ?

----------


## moutoulos

Εννοώ δεν το έχω προσαρμώσει στο φυσικό μέγεθος ...

----------


## ALAMAN

Στις οδηγίες της smart που βρήκα λέει οτι ενώνοντας τα σημεία 1 και 2 του βραχυκυκλωτήρα CN3 μπορούμε να έχουμε στερεοφωνική εκπομπή.
Το 2ο κανάλι που συνδέεται???
Μήπως κάνει ψευδο-στερεοφωνική εκπομπή???


Μόλις βρώ εκτυπωτή θα ξεκινήσω την πλακέτα!   :Very Happy:

----------


## amiga

Τι λες ρε ALAMAN!!!!
Στη θέση stereo απλά βγάζει την προέμφαση για να βάλεις stereo coder
πως θα έκανε εκπομπη με 2 κανάλια (stereo) ένα κύκλωμα που έχει απλά έναν ταλλαντωτη με ένα bf199?????

----------


## jeik

Διορθωνω  κατι  που  ανεφερα  για  την  αυξηση  του  ογκου  διαμορφωσης  σε  προηγουμενο   ποστ ..........ο  πυκνωτης  δεν  μπαινει  παραλληλα  με  το  πηνιο  ταλαντωσης  αλλα  παραλληλα  με  τον  C3.

----------


## jeik

και στο  jumper  που  εχει  για  προεμφαση  βαζουμε  ποτενσιομετρο  για  να  ειναι  ρυθμιζομενη , γιατι  ολες  οι  γεννητριες  δεν  ειναι  ιδιες !!!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## RFΧpert

> και στο  jumper  που  εχει  για  προεμφαση  βαζουμε  ποτενσιομετρο  για  να  ειναι  ρυθμιζομενη , γιατι  ολες  οι  γεννητριες  δεν  ειναι  ιδιες !!!!!!



'ιδιες' (ως προς  :Question:  ) ή οχι, σε ΚΑΜΜΙΑ γεννητρια δεν βαζουμε την ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΗ προεμφαση στην εισοδο του πομπου (δηλ. μετα την εξοδο της γεννητριας)  :Exclamation:  
Φιλτρο LP <57KHz μπορει και να βαλεις (κατα την κριση σου), αλλα προεμφαση ΟΧΙ  :Exclamation:

----------


## savnik

> και στο  jumper  που  εχει  για  προεμφαση  βαζουμε  ποτενσιομετρο  για  να  ειναι  ρυθμιζομενη , γιατι  ολες  οι  γεννητριες  δεν  ειναι  ιδιες !!!!!!



Προέμφαση ποτέ δεν μπαίνει ανάμεσα στην έξοδο της γεννήτριας και της εισόδου του πομπού.

----------


## jeik

ωπα  ........... αυτο  το  jumper  που  εχει  το  συγκεκριμενο  vco το  αλλαξα  με  ποτενσιομετρο  και  ρυθμιζα  τον  διαχωρισμο  των  καναλιων  με  καταπληκτικα  αποτελεσματα  . Σωρι  αν  το   ειπα  βιαστικα  για  τις  γεννητριες  και  το  αναλυω  αμεσως  τι  συνεβη  σε  μενα  που  το  εχω.
Εβαλα  μια  στερεογεννητρια  της  πλακας  με  το  ΒΑ1404  και  ειχα  μια  καλη  ποιοτητα   ηχου  και  αρκετα  καλο   διαχωρισμο (αυτο  ειναι  το  ζητουμενο  σε  μια  γεννητρια  περαν  της  οσο  μικροτερης  παραμορφωσης) οκ  ?
Επαιξα  επισης  με  διαφορους  πυκνωτες  5-15 pf  παραλληλα  στην   εξοδο  της  γεννητριας  και  πετυχα  ακομα  καλυτερο  διαχωρισμο  .  
Δεν  βρισκω  το  σχεδιο  αλλα  νομιζω  οτι  το  αναφερουν  και  καλα  για  προεμφαση , δεν  θυμαμαι.
Το  σιγουρο  ειναι  οτι  τα  προαναφερθεντα  (ποτενσιομετρο  και  γεννητρια  με  το  ΒΑ1404) σε  μενα  ειχαν  σουπερ  αποτελεσμα.
Ας  μας  πει  καποιος  που  το  εχει  τι  λεν  οι  οδηγιες  της  ΣΜΑΡΤ.Το  αναφερει  ως  προεμφαση  ή  φιλτρο  αποκοπης  <15 ΚΗΖ.

----------


## ALAMAN

παιδιά υπάρχει κάποιο αντίχτοιχο του bfw92 ??
μου έσπασε ένας ακροδέκτης...  :frown:

----------


## jeik

ξηλωσε  ενα  στρογγυλο  απο καναν  ενισχυτη  τηλεορασης  και  θα  παιξει

----------


## jeik

ειδικα  αυτο  που  εχει  στα  vhf

----------


## jeik

Εχω  πλεον  το  2sc1971  και  το  μεταλικο  LM 7812  .
Συντομα  θα  κανω  την  μετατροπη.

----------


## ALAMAN

Παιδιά ο C34 και C35 δεν υπάρχει στον κατάλογο υλικών!!!
Για C34 θα βάλω 100nF και C35 1μF. Είναι εντάξι?
Μήπως είναι προεραιτικοί?

----------


## jeik

> Παιδιά ο C34 και C35 δεν υπάρχει στον κατάλογο υλικών!!!
> Για C34 θα βάλω 100nF και C35 1μF. Είναι εντάξι?
> Μήπως είναι προεραιτικοί?



 
Ο  35  ειναι  στο  κυκλωμα  για  το  ποσοστο  διαμορφωσης , οποτε  δεν  ειναι  κρισιμο  υλικο  για  τη  λειτουργεια  του  πομπου.

Ο  34  ειναι  στην  τροφοδοσια  , κανει  καποια  αρχικη  εξομαλυνση , δες  σε  οποιοδηποτε  αλλο  τροφοδοτικο  με  LM7812  τι  πυκνωτη  προτεινουν  και  βαλτον , αλλιως ισως  καποιο  μικρο  βομβο  να  περιμενεις  αν  δεν  τον  βαλεις.

----------


## sakis13

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ!
ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΤΟ BB204 KAI BB505G  VARICAP ,, ΤΟ CN3 ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ?



_Φίλε Σάκη επεξεργάσου το μήνυμά σου, πατώντας "edit", και γράψε 
με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες, με βάση τους Όρους Εγγραφής & Χρήσης._

----------


## ALAMAN

Μπορείς σίγουρα να τα βρείς στην θεσσαλονίκη, Κ. Καραμανλή νομίζω 176.
Το μαγαζί λέγεται Radio 741
Εγώ στην θέση της BB505G έβαλα την συνηθησμένη varicap ΒΒ119.
Το CN3 άν θυμάμαι καλά απο το σχέδιο πρέπει να είναι 3 pins που επιλέγουν στερεοφωνική ή μονοφωνική εκπομπή...

Το VCO κοντεύω να το τελειώσω μου λείπουν μόνο τα πηνία 10mH.
Το είχα παρατήσει λόγω έλειψης εξαρτημάτων αλλα τώρα ασχολούμε και πάλι.
Ελπίζω να μην με απογοητεύσει όπως τα υπόλοιπα...

----------


## jeik

> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ!
> ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΤΟ BB204 KAI BB505G VARICAP ,, ΤΟ CN3 ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ?
> 
> 
> 
> _Φίλε Σάκη επεξεργάσου το μήνυμά σου, πατώντας "edit", και γράψε_ 
> _με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες, με βάση τους Όρους Εγγραφής & Χρήσης._



 
και  οχι  κεφαλαια  υπενθυμιζω, :Smile: 

στο  θεμα  μας  τωρα . Αντι  για  ββ204  βαλε  2  μονες να  ''κουτουλανε''  μεταξυ  τους, ειναι  για  την  αλλαγη  συχνοτητας   και  για  505  μια    οποιαδηποτε  ,  παιξε  δηλαδη  , και   δες  τα  παλιοτερα  μυνηματα  μου  και  δεν  θα  χασεις.
Το  κακο  που  εχει  ειναι  οτι  λειπουν  φιλτρα  αρμονικων .

----------


## general@fm96

Μπορεί να μου κάποιος πόσα watt βγάζει το 2ν4427 γιατί ακούω για 1watt κτλ...εγω πάνω απο 200mw δεν εχω βγάλει σε φορτίο 50ωμ κ με οδίγηση το bfr96s που είναι δύναμη ετσι? αν εχει κανείς κάποιο κύκλωμα με 1watt το 4427 να το δούμε... ο δημήτρης είμαι απο χανιά

----------


## jeik

> Μπορεί να μου κάποιος πόσα watt βγάζει το 2ν4427 γιατί ακούω για 1watt κτλ...εγω πάνω απο 200mw δεν εχω βγάλει σε φορτίο 50ωμ κ με οδίγηση το bfr96s που είναι δύναμη ετσι? αν εχει κανείς κάποιο κύκλωμα με 1watt το 4427 να το δούμε... ο δημήτρης είμαι απο χανιά



 
Συνονοματε  το  4427  ειναι  σε  πολλα  σχεδια  στο  τελευταιο  σταδιο  και  δινει  500-600 μιλιβαττ  με  12  βολτ , και  σε  ιδανικες  συνθηκες.Δεν  υπαρχει  κανα  σπεσιαλ  σχεδιο  που  να  κανει  το   τρανσιστορ  τουρμπο, οσα  λεει  ο  κατασκευαστης  τοσα  δινει ,και  τα  σχεδια  λιγο  πολυ  ιδια  ειναι , ομως  προσεξε  , στα  χαρακτηριστικα  του  λεει  τα  βαττ  που  βγαζει  στην  συχνοτητα  που  το  πιστοποιει  ο  κατασκευαστης  πχ 175 ΜΗΖ , αν  το  δουλευουμε  στους  100 , τοτε  αλλαζουν  τα  πραγματα , μαλλον  προς  το  χειροτερο.
Αν  ανεβασεις  λιγο   την  ταση , ή  μικρυνεις  τις  τιμες  των αντιστασεων  που  το  περιβαλουν , ανεβαινει.Αλλα  οτι  σχεδιο  εχεις  πρεπει  να  σου  δωσει  500  αλλα  σιγουρα  οχι  σε  ολη  την  μπαντα.
Το  πλλ  που  εχω  αν  και  ειναι  broadband  δεν  την  παλευει  σ΄ολες  τις  συχνοτητες  και  βγαζει  λιγοτερο  απο  500  και  σε  μενα , αλλα  οχι  παντου  200  !!!!
Παντως  κατα  μεσο  ορο  ολα  τα  παιδια  που  γραψαν  για  το  τρανσ  αυτο  κατα  καιρους  στο  φορουμ  τους  βγαζει  τουλαχιστον  500.

----------


## general@fm96

Σε κεραία μπορεί φίλε δημήτρη σε φορτίο με τίποτα,εμένα δεν μου έχει βγάλει ποτέ. το πολώνω με διερέτη τάσεις 15κ συλέκτη βάση, βάση γη 820ωμ κ εκπομπό γη 10ωμ στα 12v που είναι στα όρια ετσι? α κ στο συλέκτη ενα πυνίο 10mh.τέλος πάντων εντάκσει έτσι απλά ρώτισα επειδή ακούω διάφορα.υπόψην αν αυτοταλαντώνει αλλάζει το θέμα

----------


## jeik

Εγω  το   ειδα  σε  2  δοκιμες ,σε  κεραια  και  σαν  οδηγηση  του  λινεαρ  δυο  σταδιων  του  CDM (για  να  βγαλει  50 βαττ  θελει  0,5) , ολες  οι  μετρησεις  δειχνουν  τα   περιπου  500  miliwatt , εχω  τρια  σχεδον  ιδια   πλλ.  με  το  4427 εξοδο.

----------


## general@fm96

Πριν απο το 4427 τι έχεις?

----------


## jeik

ΒFR 91 , αλλα  εχω βαλει  στο  1  και   ΒF 459  !!!

----------


## general@fm96

στα 12v το δουλέβεις? εγω οδηγώ μετά ενα 2ν6080 κ σε φορτίο 50ωμ βγάζω 6w με φίλτρο στιν έξωδο. μπορεί να μου κλέβει κ η γέφυρα αν κ το φορτίο που έχω δεν ειναι τόσο καλό

----------


## general@fm96

αλλα βγάζω σε ολη την μπάντα το ιδια watt ετσι

----------


## jeik

Ναι  το  τρανς  παιρνει  ακριβως  12  , εγω  δινω  14,5  και  στην  πλακετα  του  εχει  σταθεροποιητη  στα  12 (LM7812).

Τωρα  κοιτα , αν  και  στο  6080  δινεις  12 βολτ  και  βγαζεις  6 βαττ  ετσι  απλα  σ'όλη  την  μπαντα  και  με  τα   φιλτρα , με  δεδομενο  οτι  το  6080  ειναι  10  βαττ  νομιζω , εισαι  πολυ  καλα , αν  του  δωσεις  του  6080  15 βολτ  θα  βγαλεις  ανετα  τα  10 βαττ.

----------


## ALAMAN

Όλα τα πηνία θα έχουν απόσταση 1mm μεταξύ των σπειρών ή κολητά?

Μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω κανένα κύκλωμα που να ανορθώνει την τάση στην έξοδο του πομπού για να την μετρήσω σε βολτόμετρο?
Για να πάρω την μέγιστη ισχύ λόγω έλειψης οργάνων... (γεφυρα στασίμων - βατόμετρο).

Κάτι τέτοιο

----------


## general@fm96

Ναι με 15 βγάζει 10 γέματα κ του εχω βάλει κ ανεμιστιράκι δεν εχει πρόβλημα απλα εμένα η γνώμη μου ειναι να μην τα δουλέυω φούλ,εχω βάλει στο 4427 μια 470ωμ σε σείρα στον εκπομπό κ πέρνω μεταβαλώμενη ισχύ.εχω το σχέδιο στο word αλλά δεν ξέρω πως να το φωρτόσω εδω. λάθος 13,8v το δουλέυω

----------


## KOKAR

> Μπορεί να μου κάποιος πόσα watt βγάζει το 2ν4427 γιατί ακούω για 1watt κτλ...εγω πάνω απο 200mw δεν εχω βγάλει σε φορτίο 50ωμ κ με οδίγηση το bfr96s που είναι δύναμη ετσι? αν εχει κανείς κάποιο κύκλωμα με 1watt το 4427 να το δούμε... ο δημήτρης είμαι απο χανιά



*click εδώ* για να δεις σε τι τάση δουλεύει και πόσα watt βγάζει

----------


## general@fm96

μπορεί να γράφει φίλε κώστα οτι βγάζει 1W αλλα εγω ποτε δεν το εχω δει να τα βγλαζει

----------


## RFΧpert

> μπορεί να γράφει φίλε κώστα οτι βγάζει 1W αλλα εγω ποτε δεν το εχω δει να τα βγλαζει



 Παιδια το βγαζει το 1 ανετα... και broadband! στα FM.

----------


## KOKAR

την οδήγηση που θέλει για να βγάλει το 1 W την πρόσεξες???
μήπως δεν του δίνεις αυτά που θέλει?

----------


## jeik

> Ναι με 15 βγάζει 10 γέματα κ του εχω βάλει κ ανεμιστιράκι δεν εχει πρόβλημα απλα εμένα η γνώμη μου ειναι να μην τα δουλέυω φούλ,εχω βάλει στο 4427 μια 470ωμ σε σείρα στον εκπομπό κ πέρνω μεταβαλώμενη ισχύ.εχω το σχέδιο στο word αλλά δεν ξέρω πως να το φωρτόσω εδω. λάθος 13,8v το δουλέυω



Ισως να κανω λαθος , αλλα παρατηρησε το σχεδιο στη σελιδα που παρεθεσε ο ΚΟΚΑΡ,για μεγιστη εξοδο ο εκπομπος κατευθειαν γη ή εστω μια 22ω για σιγουρια και το τριμερ σου για ρυθμιση .
Επισης αν σου βγαζει μονο 0,2 βαττ πως γινεται το 6080 να τα βγαζει ολα ?

Για  κοιτα  εδω ....http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datashe...MI/2N6080.html

----------


## general@fm96

εχω τιν HP500 γέφυρα στασίμων το 4427 βγάζει 200mw κ 6w το 6080 σε φορτίο 50ωμ στα 13,8v.το 6080 εχει κέρδος δεν θέλει 1w για να βγάλει 6

----------


## general@fm96

για βάλε μια γέφυρα στο 4427 στο vco 3watt τις smart kit να δεις τι βγάζει? κ το 1947 μετα βγάζει 3w, δεν ειναι λογικό το 6080 με τιν είδια οδήγηση να βγάζει 6 αφού εχει καλίτερο κέρδος.πάντα σε φορτίο μιλάμε ετσι? σε κεραία μπορεί να δίχνει πιο πολά τα πραγματικά watt είναι σε φορτίο κ χωρίς αυτοταλαντώσεις ετσι γιατι μετα παμε αλλου...

----------


## jeik

> για βάλε μια γέφυρα στο 4427 στο vco 3watt τις smart kit να δεις τι βγάζει? κ το 1947 μετα βγάζει 3w, δεν ειναι λογικό το 6080 με τιν είδια οδήγηση να βγάζει 6 αφού εχει καλίτερο κέρδος.πάντα σε φορτίο μιλάμε ετσι? σε κεραία μπορεί να δίχνει πιο πολά τα πραγματικά watt είναι σε φορτίο κ χωρίς αυτοταλαντώσεις ετσι γιατι μετα παμε αλλου...



Eγω δεν διαφωνω , και οταν εχω ευκαιρια θα ξανακανω τις μετρησεις που θελεις , αλλα δεν θα διαφωνησω και με τον κατασκευαστη του τρανσιστορ που το δινει για 1 βαττ , ειτε σε βουβο φορτιο , ειτε σε κεραια ,  :Smile:  και  εννοειται  οτι  το  μετρανε  με  τον  τελειο  ταλαντωτη  τους , στο  εργαστηριο  τους  χωρις  αρμονικες , στασιμα  κλπ.

Τωρα κλεινω , φευγω  , γιατι ..... αν και παππους , παω φροντιστηριο  :Unsure: .

----------


## ALAMAN

Τελείωσα επιτέλους την πλακέτα!!!
Υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα...
Παίζει με χαμηλή διαμόρφωση, ακούγεται πολύ χαμηλά.
Και ο συντονισμός είναι λίγο δύσκολος, πχ στους 90,3 δεν μπορώ να πιάσω τίποτα ρυθμίζοντας μόνο το τρίμερ.

Κάτι ακόμα
Όταν είναι ρυθμισμένο για επιλογή συχνότητας με τρίμερ απο τον ακροδέκτη CN2, το CN1 του pll χρειάζεται καμια ρύθμιση??

Το CN3 για είσοδο χωρίς προέμφαση το βραχυκυκλώνουμε στο 1,2 ??

----------


## jeik

> Τελείωσα επιτέλους την πλακέτα!!!
> Υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα...
> Παίζει με χαμηλή διαμόρφωση, ακούγεται πολύ χαμηλά.
> Και ο συντονισμός είναι λίγο δύσκολος, πχ στους 90,3 δεν μπορώ να πιάσω τίποτα ρυθμίζοντας μόνο το τρίμερ.
> 
> Κλεισε  τις  σπειρες  της  ταλαντωσης
> 
> Κάτι ακόμα
> Όταν είναι ρυθμισμένο για επιλογή συχνότητας με τρίμερ απο τον ακροδέκτη CN2, το CN1 του pll χρειάζεται καμια ρύθμιση??
> ...



Βαλε  τριμερ  αντι  για  ξερο  βραχυκυκλωμα , δεν  θα  χασεις.

Κοιτα  λιγο  ξανα  τις  πρωτες  σελιδες  του  θεματος  που  γραφω  για  τη  διαμορφωση  και  προεμφαση , δεν  δικαιολογειται  να  παιζει   η  διαμορφωση  χαμηλα , 
καπου  υπαρχει  λαθος.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ο πυκνωτής που μπαίνει παράλληλα με τον C3 όπως λες τί τιμή έχει???
Σε εμένα που το ρυθμίζω με τρίμερ θα κάνει δουλεία η παραπάνω χωριτηκότητα?

Άν αντί να κλείσω τις σπείρες του L1 προσθέσω άλλη μία σπείρα ???

Στο CN3 πόσα kΩ ποτεσνιόμετρο βάζουμε?

Λάθος δεν υπάρχει καθόλου στο κύκλωμα!
Ξέχασα να αναφαίρω οτι λόγω έλειψης ψύχτρας του τελικού τρανζίστορ (2Ν3924) έχω βάλει ένα ανεμιστήρα απο pc να φυσάει αλλα δημιουργεί μεγάλο βόμβο...

Όσο αφορά την διαμόρφωση δίνω απο την έξοδο ακουστικών του laptop...

----------


## RFΧpert

> μπορεί να γράφει φίλε κώστα οτι βγάζει 1W αλλα εγω ποτε δεν το εχω δει να τα βγαζει



Αν το κανεις οπως το σχεδιο απο ενα μηχανημα θα δεις οτι βγαζει το 1W...

----------


## sakis13

Καλημερα!
θα ηθελα να ρωτισω για τα τσοκ στο  vco  ειναι  10 mh εγω εχω 6 mh στο 1,5Α και 9 mh στα 6Α.
ποια μου προτεινετε να βαλω?

ευχαριστω!

----------


## jeik

> Ο πυκνωτής που μπαίνει παράλληλα με τον C3 όπως λες τί τιμή έχει???
> βαλε  μερικες  δεκαδες  πικο  και  πειραματισου  με  διαφορες  τιμες 10-40 pf . 
> Σε εμένα που το ρυθμίζω με τρίμερ θα κάνει δουλεία η παραπάνω χωριτηκότητα?
> Νομιζω  οτι  θα  πιασει  το  κολπο , αυτο  το  τρυκ  ειπα  οτι  ειναι  για  αυξηση  του  ογκου  διαμορφωσης , για  να  καταλαβεις  το  σκεπτικο  να  θυμασαι  οτι  η  βαρικαπ  που  ειναι  υπευθυνη  για  την  αλλαγη  της  συχνοτητας  δεχεται  με  τη  βοηθεια  του  ποτενσιομετρου  καποια  ταση  απο  2 βολτ  για  τους  88  εως  8  βολτ  (δεν  θυμαμαι  ακριβως ) για  τους  108  και  μεταβαλεται  η  χωρητικοτητα  της  με  αποτελεσμα  να  μεταβαλεται  η  συχνοτητα  ταλαντωσης , αν  αυτη  η  ταση  ειναι  χαμηλη , ο  ογκος  διαμορφωσης  ειναι  πιο  χαμηλος , εγω  βεβαια  ειχα  πανω  και  το  πλλ  , και  μ'αυτο  το  τρυκ  επειδη  εγω  ηθελα  συχνοτητα  88  αναγκαζα   την  ταση  αντι  για 2   βολτ  να  ειναι  5  , και   ειχα  φουλ  διαμορφωση  με τις  μισες  εντασεις , ενω  πριν  οσο  και  να  ανεβαζα  η  διαμορφωση  δεν  πηγαινε  πανω  απο  60%  ενω τωρα  παει  πανω  απο  100% (υπερδιαμορφωση).Χωρις  να  κανεις  ακομα  καποια  επεμβαση , βαλε  σταθερη  ενταση  μουσικης , βαλτο  στους  91ΜΗΖ ,ακου  τις  εντασεις και  μετρα  την  ταση  που  παει  στη  βαρικαπ , και  επειτα  στους  107  και  θα  δεις  οτι  στους  107  η  ταση  ειναι  κατα  πολυ  μεγαλυτερη  αλλα  και   οι  εντασεις  σου  θα  ειναι  υπερδιπλασιες.    
> 
> Άν αντί να κλείσω τις σπείρες του L1 προσθέσω άλλη μία σπείρα ???
> Ναι  γινεται  και  ετσι.
> 
> Στο CN3 πόσα kΩ ποτεσνιόμετρο βάζουμε?
> ...



Οταν  γινουν  ολα  σωστα  δεν  θα  χρειαστει   να  ανοιγεις  την  ενταση  πανω  απο  25  !!!!!

----------


## jeik

Κοιταξε και εδω για το τζαμπερ..... http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...ighlight=smart  και  δωσε  βαση  σ'αυτα  που  γραφει  ο  ΒΑΓΚΟΥΡΑΣ.

----------


## ALAMAN

Στον C3 έβαλα 27pf παραπάνω.
Η varicap είναι η BB119
Θα ξαναφτιάξω τα πηνία απο την αρχή.
Η ψύψτρα αστεράκι θα κάνει δουλειά για το 2N3924 ??
Το ποτεσνιόμετρο απ το CN3 θα το βγάλω γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιώ stereo.

Ακόμα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τί γίνεται!!!
Όλα είναι σωστά και όμως συντονίζεται πολύ δύσκολα...

Επίσης σε μία συχνότητα γυρνώντας το ποτεσνιόμετρο ο ταλαντωτής παρεμβάλει την συχνότητα σε διάφορα σημεία του ποτεσνιομέτρου.
Δηλαδή σε πολλά σημεία κάνει παράσιτα!!!

----------


## jeik

Στηριζομαι στα λεγομενα σου , οτι δηλ δεν υπαρχει λαθος και τα υλικα σου ειναι τα προβλεπομενα , εγω δυστυχως ή ευτυχως το πηρα σε κιτ (50 ΕΥΡΟΣ) και μολις το συναρμολογησα ηταν ολα ''ρολο'ι'.
Παντως μην το φοβασαι και κανε δοκιμες , μονο βαλε *οπωσδηποτε ψυκτρα στο 3924  και  μαλιστα  ειναι  αστερακι  3  ποντους  ψηλη * και απο κει και περα ψαξτο και ολα θα φτιαξουν.

----------


## general@fm96

καλισπέρα μίπως ξέρει κάποιος να μου πει πως πολώνετε το mrf237?

----------


## ALAMAN

Ξέχασα να αναφαίρω και το γεγονός οτι όταν έφτιαξα την πλακέτα την δούλεψα με το 2SC1971 με σταθεροποιητή στα 12V. όταν το έδωσα τροφοδοσία η αντίσταση R11 πήρε φωτιά κυριολεκτικά...!
Όταν άλλαξα την αντίσταση και το τρανζίστορ (έβαλα το 2N3924) όλα δούλευαν κανονικά!
Μήπως αυτό προκάλεσε καμία βλάβη σε μερικά τρανζίσορ?
Γιατί απ' όσο ξέρω ένα μεγάλο ρεύμα αρκεί για να αλλάξει τις προδιαγραφές ενός τρανζίσορ...

----------


## jeik

Επίσης σε μία συχνότητα γυρνώντας το ποτεσνιόμετρο ο ταλαντωτής παρεμβάλει την συχνότητα σε διάφορα σημεία του ποτεσνιομέτρου.
Δηλαδή σε πολλά σημεία κάνει παράσιτα!!! 

Δεν  καταλαβαινω  τι  λες .

----------


## ALAMAN

Σε μία συχνότητα παράδειγμα 101MHz γυρνώντας το ποτεσνιόμετρο απο δεξιά προς τα αριστερά ο ταλαντωτής παρεμβάλει την συγκεκριμένη συχνότητα στα 2/10, 5/10, 6/10, 9/10 και σε διάφορα άλλα σημεία της διαδρομής του ποτεσνιομέτρου...

----------


## sakis13

Καλημερα!
Εχω τελιωσει vco 3 vatt και εχω κανει μια αλαγη στην varicap και εχω βαλει την BB105 χωρις ποτεσνιόμετρο.
Εχω βραχεικυκλωσει το cn3 και μου εχει βγαλει καλη διαμορφοση μουσικης σε συχνοτητα  101,09......

----------


## jeik

> Σε μία συχνότητα παράδειγμα 101MHz γυρνώντας το ποτεσνιόμετρο απο δεξιά προς τα αριστερά ο ταλαντωτής παρεμβάλει την συγκεκριμένη συχνότητα στα 2/10, 5/10, 6/10, 9/10 και σε διάφορα άλλα σημεία της διαδρομής του ποτεσνιομέτρου...



Αν  καταλαβα , εχεις  το  ραδιοφωνο  σταθερα  στους  101  και  γυρνωντας  το  ποτενσιομετρο  εχεις  ταλαντωση  στην   συγκεκριμενη  συχνοτητα  σε  περισσοτερες  απο  μια  θεσεις  της  διαδρομης  του.
Δυο  πραγματα  συμβαινουν :
1) Το  κιτ  βγαζει  αρμονικες  και  σε  μπερδευουν , κανονικα  δεν  επρεπε  να  βγαζει  !!!
2)Δεν  ειναι  σωστα  τοποθετημενο  το  ποτενσιομετρο  στο  κυκλωμα ,
Βαλε  στην  ακρη  της  διπλοβαρικαπ  πολυμετρο  και  μετρα  την  ταση  που  επιδρα  στο  κυκλωμα , πρεπει  να  μεταβαλεται  ομαλα.

----------


## sakis13

Αγαπητο μου forum θα μπορουσε καποιος να διαφωτισει τ πως μπορω να ανεβασω φωτογραφιες απο ενα σταθμο που εφτιαξα?
Θελω να μιραστω μαζι σας την κατασκευη μου και δεν μπορω να ανευασω της φωτογραφιες, γραψτε μου καποιος με λεπτομεριες αν ειναι δυνατον να καταλαβω πων τα το κανω. 
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## savnik

> ωπα ........... αυτο το jumper που εχει το συγκεκριμενο vco το αλλαξα με ποτενσιομετρο και ρυθμιζα τον διαχωρισμο των καναλιων με καταπληκτικα αποτελεσματα.



Και τι ποτενσιόμετρο έβαλες;(Ωμ)

----------


## BOOMER

> Αγαπητο μου forum θα μπορουσε καποιος να διαφωτισει τ πως μπορω να ανεβασω φωτογραφιες απο ενα σταθμο που εφτιαξα?
> Θελω να μιραστω μαζι σας την κατασκευη μου και δεν μπορω να ανευασω της φωτογραφιες, γραψτε μου καποιος με λεπτομεριες αν ειναι δυνατον να καταλαβω πων τα το κανω. 
> Ευχαριστω!



Κάτω από το πλαισιο στο οποίο γράφουμε το μύνημα υπάρχουν προσθετες επιλογές
Στις προσθετες επιλογές επιλέγουμε *Διαχειρηση Συννημένων Αρχείων* ,
εμφανίζεται το αντίστοιχο παράθυρο.
Αναλόγως αν το αρχείο είναι στον υπολογιστή μας ή στο διαδίκτυο συμπλήρώνουμε το αντίστοιχο κουτάκι και πατάμε *Ανέβασμα*.
Προσοχή στο μέγεθος του αρχείου.
Ελπίζω  να βοήθησα

----------


## sakis13

μετα απο μια μεγαλη προσπαθεια καταφερα να το φτειαξω και σας το παρουσιαζω σε τελικο σταδιο.

----------


## jeik

> Και τι ποτενσιόμετρο έβαλες;(Ωμ)



Δεν  θυμαμαι , αλλα  δεν  ειναι  τοσο  δυσκολο  να  βεις  το  καταλληλο , απλα  βαλε  μια  τιμη  που  ακουγοντας  το  στερεοφωνικα  οταν  το  εχεις  στην  μεγιστη  αντισταση  και  το  συνδεεις  στο  κυκλωμα  να  μην  επηρεαζει  τον  ηχο , και  απο  κει  και  περα  ρυθμιζοντας  το  θα  κανει  το  πραχυκυκλωμα  σιγα-σιγα  μεχρι  να  πετυχεις  αυτο   που  θελεις.

----------


## ALAMAN

Έφτιαξα άλλη πλακέτα...
Βρήκα δύο λάθη καθώς κολούσα τα υλικά! 2-3 σημεία δεν ήταν ενομένα.
Το διόρθωσα αλλα πάλι το ίδιο πρόβλημα!
Το θέμα της διαμόρφωσης δεν το έλισα γιατί δεν κατάφερα να το συντονίσω σε μία συχνότητα.

Στις παραπάνω φωτο βλέπω τα πηνία και ιδιαίτερα το πηνίο ταλάντωσης έχει πολύ ανοιχτές σπείρες. Έτσι πρέπει να είναι?
Στης οδηγίες της smart λέει απόσταση σπειρών 1mm.

Μηπως να αλλάξω την διπλοβάρικαπ BB204 και να βάλω 2 μονές ??

----------


## ALAMAN

Κάτι άσχετο...
Αυτό το Linear θα μπορέσει να το οδηγήσει???
http://electronics-lab.com/projects/.../index_gr.html

Βγάζει όντως 3W το συγκεκριμένο VCO ??

----------


## KALODIAKIAS

> Κάτι άσχετο...
> Αυτό το Linear θα μπορέσει να το οδηγήσει???
> http://electronics-lab.com/projects/.../index_gr.html
> 
> Βγάζει όντως 3W το συγκεκριμένο VCO ??



 
to bly89 εχει καταργηθει

----------


## jeik

> Κάτι άσχετο...
> Αυτό το Linear θα μπορέσει να το οδηγήσει???
> http://electronics-lab.com/projects/.../index_gr.html
> 
> Βγάζει όντως 3W το συγκεκριμένο VCO ??



Βγαζει τουλαχιστον 2,5 βαττ , και ναι το οδηγει και βγαζεις περιπου 20 βαττ.Αλλα το συγκεκριμενο  λινεαρ δεν εχει φιλτρα !!!!  επελεξε  κατι  καλυτερο.

----------


## sakis13

Καλημερα σε ολους!

Αν βαλω 1971 τρανζιστορ θα βγαλει 6-7 watt ενω 1972 δεινει 17 watt,
στα ιδια volt, το μηχανιμα θα μπορεσει να οδηγηση το τρανζιστορ 1972? η θα χρειαστει να κανω αλλαγες??


 :Confused1:  :Σκέψη:  :Brick wall:

----------


## ALAMAN

Με το 2SC1971 νομίζω πρέπει να αλλαχτεί η αντίσταση R11 σε μεγαλύτερη ισχύ διότι πυρακτώνεται ολόκληρη όταν το κύκλωμα μπαίνει σε λειτουργία λόγω του υψηλού ρεύματος, άν θυμάμαι καλά ήταν πάνω απο 1Α.

Η varicap της διαμόρφωσης πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να είναι η BB105?
Νομίζω οτι με την BB119 δεν γίνεται δουλειά.
Τα πηνία γιατί έχουν αρκετή απόσταση μεταξύ των σπειρών?

Όσοι κατασκεύασαν τον συγκεκριμένο ταλαντωτή κατάφεραν να το συντονίσουν σε διάφορες συχνότητες? (χωρίς pll).

----------


## maouna

H  R20 που ειναι στο πυκνωτη της προεμφασης, τι τιμή έχει? 1Κ?, 10Κ?

----------

